# kubota m110?



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK so after freezing to death on my open station tractor last week. I've decided to sell our awesome m9000(for sale) for something with a cab. I found 2wd m110 with 16 speed power shift and loader+cab. Problem is I want 4wd so I can do snow work on the side. Is that some thing that I can just add an axle and driveshaft+linkages?? I probably can make do with 2wd but it would be worth adding the axle for me. The price is really good on this tractor. I'm not going to rush in to something but I'm sticking to kubota and I need something with a cab before I freeze to death. I tend to ramble so let me know what you guys think about the Kubota m110/120 older series. Also will be sitting in from of a small square baler and occasionally a batwing mower so power isn't a big issue. Thanks


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

So you want to buy this 2wd then add front axle/drive train to make it a 4wd? No way in sam's hell I would attempt to do that.

Since the price is right on the 2wd, buy it and see how it does. Course I know nothing about what is required to plow snow.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You'll spend way more in parts and ibuprofen than if you just either leave it 2WD or buy a factory 4WD


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some old tractors had dropboxes you could add to get power for 4wd, not so with kubota, especially the M110/120. They have wet clutch internal with a planetary 2 spd drive for the bi-speed turn and the electrics to control all that. Buying an axle alone from Kubota would kiss 8k easily. Scrap yards like to get 4000-5000$ for axles from burnt tractors with parts robbed already.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats pretty disapointing. I was really hoping that it would be as simple as solenoid,switch, wiring, axle and driveshaft.

How about the tractors themselves? Are they pretty good tractors? How long do the 16 speed transmissions last? As long as the A/C is good and heat works I'll be pretty happy.

Jd3430, how would you feel about pushing snow with a heavily weighted 2wd kubota? Probably either a pushbox or a blade not sure yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If its a REALLY good price, throw a set of chains on the back tires. Then It'll push snow real good.
I find 2WD tractors about useless in MY area because we're nothing but hills and mud. Don't see many in my area. I have to confess, my "big" tractor of the future may be like a Case-IH 2WD because of cost. 4WD adds like 30% to the price.

The 16 speed PS on my 126 is nice, but that's coming from someone who never had a power shift before, so I'm easy to please.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

I was in the same boat this past May. I held out for the four wheel drive. I am glad I waited. I feel your pain on the open station, but I would want mfwd. Just my experience.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Judging from the experience I have on my M7040, I would NOT want a 2wd with loader. Especially if there are any hills. When a load is on the loader, the weight is off the rear wheels. And no brakes on the front means very little control. Yea, you could get by with 2wd & loader, many people have. But it would be kinda like eating spaghetti with a spoon. Only more dangerous!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

urednecku said:


> Judging from the experience I have on my M7040, I would NOT want a 2wd with loader. Especially if there are any hills. When a load is on the loader, the weight is off the rear wheels. And no brakes on the front means very little control. Yea, you could get by with 2wd & loader, many people have. But it would be kinda like eating spaghetti with a spoon. Only more dangerous!


Yeah but a 110 weighs almost twice as much as a 7040. Loaded rims or wheel weights are even heavier. 
You wouldn't believe how much the M1xx series weigh compared to our 7040's and the FEL bucket is only 1-2' wider.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

4wd M110/M120's sell for 20-35K Canadian up here with 3-4000 hours, I would think a 2wd would be down around 15-25K.

A 2wd can do snow work but if you have hills you need chains.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to hold off and wait for a 4x4 version. I really don't want to deal with tire chains. If I can find a really nice m9000 I would buy, but I really want that hydraulic shuttle with that 16 speed powershift. Make baling a little nicer for sure


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck with your search. Patience is a virtue. In our case, we contacted a dealer and put a bug in his ear about what we were looking for and what we could spend. He found us a tractor that was not even for sale, but knowing he had me to buy the trade talked the other guy into updating.

The farm has bought three more pieces of equipment from him since and it has been a terrific business relationship. None of them were new, but he really works hard for us.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Seth,

As I sat on my throne this morning, I was looking at an older Tractorhouse. Hobdye, Dye, and Read has a Kubota M9500 with mfwd and a cab in their listings. No loader but they probably have one to add or you can.

I think their price was 29995. Who knows if it was worth it, I didn't see pic and we have never bought anything from them so I have no idea who to tell you to speak to.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

Neighbor here bought a brand new m100. It won't pull his mower with out over heating. There were 4 kubota pickup out in the field with him in September. I guess they were trying to figure it out it's on it's second yr of this. They have put electric fans new redesigned radiators. Finally told him you just can't use it hard in the summer. He thru somewhat of a fit and still messing with it. It's been demoted to feeding in the winter and raking, and it's his biggest tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crap that's ridiculous. My M7040 will pull my Woods 180 XHD on flat ground through thick grass. 
I drop that sucker off in front of the dealers front doors with a lawsuit letter addressed to the dealer taped to the window.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

I know I would too. It's pretty sad. I haven't heard of it on others but there's not many around here that big. It's gets up in the triple digits here but still should run a 10 ft disc mower. I would have demanded my money back.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd say brand may matter. When I was in college, the farm I worked for ran a Deere Moco 13 foot center pivot and that mofo (sorry to easy) pulled hard. 2955 didn't last half an hour.

Neighbor was running a Hesston 1340 with a CIH 5130 all day long no problem.

Both were in good alfalfa so not crop issue.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be afraind of a 2wd for snow pushing. It's about weight and proper distribution, then throw on some chains. Our loader tractor at the dairy for years was an open station JD 4240 (138 hp) with 500 lbs of wheel weights in each back wheel. Never had an issue moving snow around, and this was in SE Iowa. Heat housing and chains, we ran it all winter for hay hauling and pushing snow in big storms. We had to be absolutely reliable in moving snow for the milk trucks that came daily. One skid steer and that 4240 handled it all.


----------

